# Magazine paper as bedding? good, bad?



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

I just got two rats in the last three days, and had them on pine-shredding in an aquarium cage. After doing much research I found that pine is horrible for rats, and in a closed area, such as the tank they are in, can be wretched to their breathing. So I was told to shred magazine paper and use that instead. Well I have, and they seem to be acting much better, but then I did MORE research and got good and bad reviews.

Will this be a danger to them?
And I haven't the money at the moment for a wired cage, but I try to get them out regularly, so will the tank they are in be okay?

So many questions,

(and I read the pros and cons of cages and tanks, but personal experiences are being sought)


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i only kept rats in a tank once, and that was a VERY long time ago before i knew better. i had a tank-topper, actually. i ended up giving it away. i'd say definitely save up for the wire cage. it'll be better for them, and better for you, as far as clean-up goes!

i wouldn't think magazine paper would be very absorbant, with that glossy coating on the pages. not to mention the ink from the pages. it's not as cheap as magazine paper, but you should try to get some litter. people will probably recommend yesterday's news, carefresh, or aspen. i use YN in litter boxes but let them put bits of paper towel, tissues and fleece scraps wherever they want, for comfort.


----------



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

amandahoney said:


> i only kept rats in a tank once, and that was a VERY long time ago before i knew better. i had a tank-topper, actually. i ended up giving it away. i'd say definitely save up for the wire cage. it'll be better for them, and better for you, as far as clean-up goes!
> 
> i wouldn't think magazine paper would be very absorbant, with that glossy coating on the pages. not to mention the ink from the pages. it's not as cheap as magazine paper, but you should try to get some litter. people will probably recommend yesterday's news, carefresh, or aspen. i use YN in litter boxes but let them put bits of paper towel, tissues and fleece scraps wherever they want, for comfort.


Thank you, I think I will be saving for a wire cage, and what sort of littler?


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

Yesterday's News unscented cat litter's cheaper than the small animal litter, per pound, and it's the same stuff.
Carefresh is a little softer. people may debate me on this, but i don't think it's as absorbant and it's dustier.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> Carefresh is a little softer. people may debate me on this, but i don't think it's as absorbant and it's dustier.


People can argue but they'd probably be wrong lol. Dan said he felt much much worse when we were using carefresh. We then switched to YN, and it's helped a lot. He thinks aspen may have been the worst for his allergies, and he can't handle any fleece that comes from the cage. So YN is probably the best!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

If your using a tank you really need a super super abosrbant litter for them. Yesterdays news is probably your best bet. Even so you need to clean out that tank at least once a day (NO SKIPPING DAYS) to keep the amonia levels down, you will also need tons of toys and to figure out how to decorate it and to change it frequently or you going to end up with depressed, bored, sick rats. Tanks are boring for rats and deadly because of the amonia levels that can build up so quickly. If you have the option to lay the tank on it's side this will help. 

Have you considered how much vet bills will be if you keep them in the tank and they get sick compared to a new cage? You might be able to get a cheap cage on craigslist for under $50, sometimes cheaper (there is one on my local cl for $15). If they get an upper respiritory infection that can easily lead to $100 or more in vet bills.... just something to think about.


----------



## RattyJessica (Aug 22, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> If your using a tank you really need a super super abosrbant litter for them. Yesterdays news is probably your best bet. Even so you need to clean out that tank at least once a day (NO SKIPPING DAYS) to keep the amonia levels down, you will also need tons of toys and to figure out how to decorate it and to change it frequently or you going to end up with depressed, bored, sick rats. Tanks are boring for rats and deadly because of the amonia levels that can build up so quickly. If you have the option to lay the tank on it's side this will help.
> 
> Have you considered how much vet bills will be if you keep them in the tank and they get sick compared to a new cage? You might be able to get a cheap cage on craigslist for under $50, sometimes cheaper (there is one on my local cl for $15). If they get an upper respiritory infection that can easily lead to $100 or more in vet bills.... just something to think about.


Thank you, and I've been searching like crazy for a good cage, but the ones I 've found, the spaces are wide enough for both my rats to get out of, but I am looking, I honestly don't want them to be sick, and will buy Yesterdays News, do you know if they have it at a wal mart?


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i don't think walmart has it, but check out these stores.

also, a lot of people who want larger cages go with cages designed for ferrets, with one-inch bar spacing, and cover them with hardware mesh. it can be a big hassle to clean if you have a big cage, but if you do it right and file/bend down the sharp edges, you can escape-proof a cage with big bar spacing.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Mine have care fresh and are fine on this , or they have PAH wood/pine free litter , and that also is fine..

Also tanks are not that good for them ( you know this already lol )

Look on CL or freecycle , or sales at pet stores
Jess x


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

BTW - yesterdays news is kitty litter...so thats where you look...not in the small animal section.

Personally I think Aspen and YN are the best. Or even if you have small peices of cloth (old T-shirts, Sheets, blankets, towels (but not the ones with little loops as padding...their toes can get stuck)). Then you can just replace one everyday and wash the dirty ones until you get a wire cage.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

I use aspen for my guinea pigs, and I get it in a 4 cubic foot bale for around ten dollars. I can't remember seeing it at Walmart, I believe they carry pine. We get the aspen at Tractor Supply. Also, check local feed stores, they usually carry baled shavings for horses. If cost is a factor, aspen is an inexpensive bedding. YN is probably more absorbent, though, so consider all your options. I've used Carefresh only a couple times in a friend's pet shop, and hated it. But that was just my experience.

If your ratties will potty train, you'll only need litter for the box, and can use fleece in the rest of the cage. 

I second everyone's comments on tanks, and am glad to hear you're working on getting them into a wire cage instead. Have you looked at E-bay? The only trouble with buying cages online is shipping costs. Definitely, freecycle and craigslist are the way to go, if you can find something on them. Buying locally would save you a small fortune on shipping. Keep in mind, though, if you buy from PetSmart or someplace like that online, you often get free shipping on orders over a certain dollar amount.

Also, look for large bird cages- I just got a four-foot tall, by two foot wide by eighteen inches deep "finch" cage, with half-inch bar spacing. I have to add shelves and hammocks to make it suitable for rats, but it has large doors and the space and bar-spacing my boys will need.  

Good luck.
Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Wal-mart does carry YN


----------

